# Any Second Life Residents here?



## Monica (Nov 17, 2013)

Janice and I have fun in SL shopping for clothes, decorating our houses, and avatar watching. Do you have a SL home? Feel free to post photos of your avatar!

  Here's my SL avatar Kuromi Koko


----------



## Janice (Nov 17, 2013)

My Second Life avatar, Zarani. I looove shopping and decorating my house and taking care of my pets. People use SL for all sorts of activities, but I really just enjoy making my avatar, land, and house look pretty and it's the only way I can have kitties.


----------



## Monica (Nov 17, 2013)

You never fail to show me up with your professional looking avatar pics. You should seriously create a class that teaches people your technique and charge 50 lindens per head.


----------



## Monica (Nov 21, 2013)

New Picture!


----------



## Jennifae (Aug 18, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but today is my 6th Rez Day on SL, so here's a couple of photos. (I have an older avatar from 2005, but I couldn't remember the password, so I created Heart Hancroft in 2008.)


----------

